# 01 Altima Keyless Remote



## shutterfly (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a 2001 Altima SE with auto tranny, unfortunately the remote is missing so I got one from ebay. The remote's FCC ID is: KOBUTA3T.
However, I can't get the new remoted programmed even though I have followed the reprogramming instructions. Just wonder what you guys' remotes' FCC IDs are? The seller claim that those remotes should work if FCC IDs are the same.

Thanks,


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

shutterfly said:


> I have a 2001 Altima SE with auto tranny, unfortunately the remote is missing so I got one from ebay. The remote's FCC ID is: KOBUTA3T.
> However, I can't get the new remoted programmed even though I have followed the reprogramming instructions. Just wonder what you guys' remotes' FCC IDs are? The seller claim that those remotes should work if FCC IDs are the same.
> 
> Thanks,


I have a 2000 GXE and that is the same ID I have. Check the battery


----------



## BurtonRW (Apr 19, 2005)

*Keep trying.*

I bought my current 2000 GXE used and the first remote they gave me didn't work. They had to go through three before they found one that they could get programmed and it still doesn't have nearly the range or reliability of other Nissan factory remotes I've had. (Are you sure the model isn't KOBU7A3T?)

Maybe it's just a design flaw. Better get the one that came paired from the factory, I guess.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

BurtonRW said:


> (Are you sure the model isn't KOBU7A3T?)


Nah, I just checked again - it's definately TA3T


----------

